# Pinnacle Studio 12 Experts?



## parttimetechie (Jan 9, 2010)

Anyone in here familiar with Pinnacle Stuido 12? Im trying to burn a disk from already rendered content, but when I click on the file path, i get "path name is invalid" or some such thing. Any help would be apprecaited.


----------



## pkiesskalt (Mar 22, 2008)

The only way I found so far was to re-instal Pinnacle Studio 12 Ultimate (Upgraded from Studio 7).
If there is an easier way I would appreciate the info.


----------

